# Stranraer end of an era - Stena Caledonia



## Blade Fisher (Sep 10, 2006)

Ferry services end at Stranraer at 0130 on 21 November when the Stena Caledonia arrives with the 2230 sailing from Belfast.

Nice to see fate has allowed this as the only Stranraer registered ship. The Stena Navigator has been sold. The HSS Stena Voyager runs the last Stranraer-Belfast trip at 1955 on Sunday 20th November.

A special service of commemoration is being organised see www.saylsa.org.uk


----------

